# Catfish



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Anybody been catching anything besides catfish around here? Careful with those things!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Ouch!!!!!!


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

My gosh! I hate them things. Tell us about the pain that came along with the blood. I've been stuck once really good and don't wish to repeat!

To answer your question, yeah, been catching plenty of Flounder (course I've been targeting them). Friends at the pier have been catching a good deal of Reds too from what I hear. My flatty report is soon to follow...


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

First you fall on the rocks, and then you get hit with a catfish. Not good. Maybe you should take up golf.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Holy crap*

Pat...i agree with "E" take up golfing...The pain is  it can't be explain. But it hurts for a long time....Make sure to clean it out, and keep cleaning it. As long as it didnt touch bone, you should be okay. But i have seen worst, so it isn't that bad (yea right) Your wife need to take "Fishing Insurance" out on you....:beer:
Don't worry we all have fishing injurys, we just like to space them out a few years....heh heh...take care


*Pain is temporary, Pride is forever!*


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

If you are using circle's just take a needle nose and you can shake them off. Ouch...greatly dislike catching them things!


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

ouch. i got my first (and hopefully last) catfish attack this summer and i was surprised at the punch they pack. mine was actually hanging in the air off a friends rod, and flipped its tail which brought it about a foot over to me, more specifically my middle finger where it hit me with its lil spine/fire sword, and then swung back


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Here are some*

Treatment of Catfish Stings............

Irrigate the wound with fresh warm water, as hot as you can tolerate. however some people have used, warm and cold water with similar results. The reason for using hot/warm water, is that it is supposed to ease the venom effects and burning. But be careful because some people, who have read certain treatments, such as using boiling or scalding water, have ended up burning their hand, arm or foot because the water was too hot, ending up hurting more then the sting. Get something to put on it, to prevent infection. There are alot of antibiotics that you can used, as these bites sometimes can become infected. Watch the wound over the next four to five days. Look for signs of infection: Ascending red marks, increased pain, soreness in joint areas or above the sting area. Most of these catfish mishaps, goes away in a few days...just make sure it doesnt get "Infected" you don't want to end up with "Cellulitis". So if you end up with, Inflammation,redness, warmth, swelling and pain....Go to the Dr. better safe then sorryopcorn:


*He who shed blood with me, Shall forever be my brother* :beer:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Damn*

Hate when that happens.......


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

I hate catfish. I only unhook them by shaking them free with neddlenose pliers. I've been nailed a few too many times when I first got to FL being stupid by trying hold and unhook them like freshwater cats. I actually have a nice scar that runs along the last nuckle of my middle finger from a spine that punctured it and ran up along the finger and inbedded in the meat of the back of my hand. That throbbed for a day solid becasue the hole in my hand was too deep to properly wash the venom out. That was the last time I ever used my hands to unhook or release a catfish.
As for hot water, the hottest your taps can go is usually perfect to flush and deactivate teh venom. This is unless your water heater makes that water scalding. My tap has it come out really hot, but not temps that would scald or burn. They say hot water also works for sting ray injuries. I guess the venoms are deactivated by heat.


----------

